# I'm glad my feelings mean so little to you.



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, now I truly see the kind of person you are. I let you stay at my house, I feed you, I care for your animals.
Yet just now as my rat is dieing you're disrespectful and laying on the floor laughing at god knows what.
I tell you to leave because he is literally dieing in my hands. Your response? "I have to check on my cat anyways.". Well 'friend' you just lost my friendship. I'm glad I found out sooner then later just how little you care about me.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Nobody needs to deal with a 'friend' like that, especially with your loss tonight, sorry.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow,that's horrible!Did the "friend " take his animals or are you keeping them?


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry that someone is treating you like that, Jokerfest. I know it hurts when someone treats you like that, but it sounds like you are better off without them.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I offered to keep the animals here until she had somewhere for them and could care for them but she took them anyways. I dont plan to talk to her again. 
I'd known her for a while so it's really hurtful she'd act like that. She was totally aware of the whole situation and still acted like that. I'd of forgiven her if she'd apologized but she didn't.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Sounds like an inconsiderate a**hole, I hope you and your rat are okay.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm sorry


----------



## CraftingDreams (Oct 24, 2017)

So sorry to hear that you went through that. Sometimes it takes jackwagons like that to give us a wake up call and tell us who are more deserving of our empathy and help. It never fails, and I think its a test of our endurance and strength, that when we help someone, it always comes back to bite us, sometimes in a very emotional and hard way. 

Ive seen the arse end of ungrateful and horrible people after Ive given everything I could, even taking from my own family (and they were willing) to help. Ive also been to the point I want nothing to do with helping people anymore.. but its just not in my nature to turn a blind eye.

Stay beautiful and true to yourself and never let someone like that keep you from helping when you can.. because there are those out there who are grateful for the help, and they shouldnt suffer due to a few bad apples.


----------



## remiharley+5 (Oct 24, 2017)

So sorry 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

What a horrible human being! Glad they revealed their true colours to you so you can boot them out of your life!


----------

